# وصول طائراه جديد ه تعزز أسطول الاخلاء الطبي الجوي السعودي



## فتنة الروح (22 سبتمبر 2008)

من طراز "كينج أير 350"..
ولي العهد يوافق على شراء 5طائرات جديدة لتعزيز أسطول الإخلاء الطبي


دخول الطائرات الجديدة في الخدمة قريباً








الرياض - "الرياض":
أكد اللواء المهندس الطيار الركن حمد بن عبدالرحمن الحسون مدير ادارة الاخلاء الطبي الجوي، ان عدد رحلات نقل المرضى الداخلية، سجلت رقما قياسيا في الفترة من 2003إلى 2007بتسجيل 3407رحلات، نقل خلالها نحو 5879مريضا وبلغ عدد الرحلات الخارجية 530نقل خلالها نحو 599مريضا، وقامت طائرات الاخلاء الطبي الجوي باجراء 115رحلة لنقل الأعضاء، و 46رحلة اسناد طبي وقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد



صدرت موافقة صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير سلطان بن عبدالعزيز ولي العهد نائب رئيس مجلس الوزراء وزير الدفاع والطيران والمفتش العام على شراء خمس طائرات طراز (كينج أير - 350) تعزيزاً لأسطول الإخلاء الطبي الجوي التابعة للإدارة العامة للخدمات الطبية للقوات المسلحة في إطار توجيهات سموه الكريم بدعم الإخلاء الطبي الجوي بعدد من الطائرات التي يتناسب أداؤها وأجواء المملكة حرصاً منه - حفظه الله - على سرعة نقل المرضى والجرحى والمصابين في وقت قياسي ومن خلال أسطول حديث يضم عدة أنواع من الطائرات وبطواقم طبية وفنية عالية التدريب -. أوضح ذلك مدير الإدارة العامة للخدمات الطبية للقوات المسلحة اللواء الطبيب كتاب بن عيد العتيبي وقال "بموافقة صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير سلطان بن عبدالعزيز على شراء عدد خمس طائرات من طراز (كينج أير 350سي) والتي سيتم وصولها لبدء مرحلة التشغيل الفعلي خلال ستة أشهر بشكل تتابعي ليتجاوز بذلك عدد طائرات أسطول الإخلاء الطبي الجوي ثلاثين طائرة حيث يأتي امتداد للدعم المتواصل وغير المحدود من ولاة الأمر لكل ما من شأنه تقديم أفضل الخدمات الصحية". 






ومن جهته قال مدير إدارة الإخلاء الطبي الجوي اللواء الطيار الركن حمد بن عبدالرحمن الحسون "بعد صدور التوجيهات الكريمة من سمو ولي العهد بالبحث عن طائرات لتحديث أسطول طائرات الإخلاء الطبي الجوي التابعة للخدمات الطبية للقوات المسلحة بما يتناسب وظروفنا الجغرافية والمناخية في المملكة تم بالفعل اختيار طائرات نوع (كينج أير 350سي) والتي تمثل دعماً لأسطول الطائرات الحالي بما يتناسب وسرعة الاستجابة لإجراء عمليات نقل المرضى من مختلف مناطق العالم". وأضاف "منذ أن تم تدشين إدارة الإخلاء الطبي الجوي عام 1400ه كإدارة فاعلة ضمن منظومة الإدارات التابعة للخدمات الطبية للقوات المسلحة من قبل صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير سلطان بن عبدالعزيز وحتى وقتنا الحاضر فقد تم بحمد الله نقل أسطول طائرات الإخلاء الطبي الجوي ما يزيد عن (28.140) مريضاً والتي يمثل المواطنون ما نسبته 80بالمائة من مجموع المنقولين ولا تزال إدارة الإخلاء الطبي الجوي تتلقى الدعم المتواصل من قبل سمو ولي العهد والمتابعة المستمرة من سمو نائبه والتوجيهات من سمو مساعده للشؤون العسكرية حفظهم الله. وبيَّن المقدم الطيار عبدالله الراشد أن للطائرات الجديدة عددا من المواصفات القياسية من خلال اعتمادها على محركين مروحيين نفاثين وقدرتها على الإقلاع والهبوط في المدارج القصيرة والترابية وملاءمتها للعمل في جميع الأحوال الجوية كما أن تكلفتها التشغيلية منخفضة وتميز برامج صيانتها بالمرونة والسهولة ليتسنى تجهيزها في وقت قياسي باعتبار أهمية عامل الوقت في عمليات نقل المرضى ومتابعة حالتهم الطبية على الطائرة ومن خلال قدرتها على نقل الطاقم الطبي المكون من شخصين بالإضافة لتجهيزها بسريرين لنقل حالتين مرضية في نفس الوقت.

وقد وصلت الطائره الاول اليوم الاثنين 22/9/2008


----------



## فتنة الروح (22 سبتمبر 2008)

علمآ ان طائرات الاخلاء الطبي الجوي مجهزه بجميع الاجهزه الطبيه الحديثه اجهزة العنايه المركزه


----------



## فتنة الروح (27 سبتمبر 2008)

يالبى قلبك ياابومحمد الله يحفظك


----------



## mnci (27 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## lateef.R (14 مايو 2009)

*الاخلاء الطبي الجوي السعودي*

السلام عليكم

آرجوا من لدية معلومات حول عدد الطائرات و الهليكبتر المتواجدة لدى الأخلاء الطبي السعودي, او مرجع يحتوي علي هذه الملومة

وشكرا


----------

